# 2013 Mud Nationals



## lilbama06

I come back from deployment in Febuary, and my present to myself.. Im goin to Mud Nationals. Is anyone else out there going??


----------



## Saintsation

Yep


----------



## bruteforce3

Yea


----------



## J2!

We'll be there for sure. This will be our 5th year going.


----------



## james83

lilbama im from kansas too might have to meet up sometime and ride


----------



## kirkland

I don't feel like researching and I'm new to this mudding thing .. Where is this gonna be lol ? ... I don't have anyone to ride with in the good mud here in Oklahoma :/ lol


----------



## sloboy

I wanna go!!!!


----------



## walker

kirkland said:


> I don't feel like researching and I'm new to this mudding thing .. Where is this gonna be lol ? ... I don't have anyone to ride with in the good mud here in Oklahoma :/ lol


 
mud creek in jacksonville tx ..


----------



## flowhandy

I plan on being there this year if I can slip away from work. 
Kirkland come on up to Stillwater one of these days and we'll hit Black Bear 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lilbama06

james83, sounds good to me, im stationed at riley for alittle longer and we got a good orv park by tuttle creek. Ill let you know when i get back.


----------



## kirkland

6 hr trip, so it's the place where mudaholics was at ? Sweet deal I might be able to go 

And yes flowhandy that would be fun... None of my friends here wanna ride or they make up excuses and they def don't wanna put there quad thru the stuff I want to lol


----------



## Dirty30s

go me and the wife want to buts it's a 26 hour drive none stop for me anyone of u guys knows anyone that drives 26 hours to get there I would love to only be 6 hours away

---------- Post added at 09:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 PM ----------

What's the date march something right


----------



## james83

the park out at milford lake is pretty good to just not much mud which sux


----------



## Polaris425

Yes there are people from Minnesota that go & some from New York have made the trip.


----------



## Dirty30s

*Well I'm still 8 hours from New York but I'm going going to make a vacation out of it*



Polaris425 said:


> Yes there are people from Minnesota that go & some from New York have made the trip.


------------------------------------------- well I'm still 8 hours from New York but we are coming me and the wife are making a vacation out of it take r time driving down site c make a week of it


----------



## walker

kirkland said:


> 6 hr trip, so it's the place where mudaholics was at ? Sweet deal I might be able to go
> 
> And yes flowhandy that would be fun... None of my friends here wanna ride or they make up excuses and they def don't wanna put there quad thru the stuff I want to lol


Same town different park. River run is on the west side of Jacksonville and mud creek is on the east side. I say you got to experience mud nationals 1 time. I've been to 6 of them. If I go I would show up on Wednesday and leave on Friday and go to river run. To many idiots in 1 place for me. But it is a good time. If y'all do go I wouldn't bring kids it's def an adult ride.


----------



## lilbama06

depends on what time of the year you go to the one at tuttle creek james83. I have seen it swallow trucks. 
This will be my First mud nats and i cant wait!! Ill be on block leave so im makin a 8 hour trip from Alabama.


----------



## lsu_mike

i'm there


----------



## lilbama06

Does anyone know if there will be a MudinmyBlood booth or gathering there?


----------



## filthyredneck

lilbama06 said:


> Does anyone know if there will be a MudinmyBlood booth or gathering there?


I seriously doubt there will be a mimb booth there. We all usually just make plans on here for a place/time that we will meet there.... And alot of us have mimb shirts or stickers on our bikes which makes it easier to spot us out there as well.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## lilbama06

filthyredneck said:


> I seriously doubt there will be a mimb booth there. We all usually just make plans on here for a place/time that we will meet there.... And alot of us have mimb shirts or stickers on our bikes which makes it easier to spot us out there as well.
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"



Where can I get a sticker for my wheeler and a shirt then?


----------



## Polaris425

Look in the SWAG section up top. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## muddaholic 09

sorry for the sidways pic. so this is our new toy that is going to nats this year.. still to come-- 30x14 black mambas, snorkel, winch, and some tunes.. this is gona be our 6th one to attened and will go every year that i can. deff agree dont bring the kidos unless you pay to ride a few days before the gates open. and for thoes of you that have never been it would prob be better if u go a day early to kinda learn the park and some of the holes. and iv met a couple of different groups that flew over from germany and europe, and they piad to have their bikes shiped to the park. they said it cost them like almost 15,000 for everything all together. i think i had a small heart attack when they said that. and we deff need to get together on here and have a meeting place and a time. didnt work out so good last year. only myself and one other member showed up for a mimb ride that was talked about on here. im sure others rode together but it wasnt talked about on here as far as i know. but o well i know we can do better this year. lol i cant wait and have already got my time off work approved..


----------



## wc4life21

Coming for the first time. Got some questions I need answered. Does your quad need to be registered in texas? Can you pre-pay or is it pay at the door? Do you get a camp spot or pick your own? What is all offered on the grounds as far as food, restrooms, showers? Anything to bring that is a must have? answers are appreciated


----------



## walker

1st no your 4 wheeler does not need to be registered in Tx
They have camping spots with full hook up but they are all taken. So you dry camp . They have porta crappers and some showers there too. 
There are some food vendors there. I would bring some cash and a lot of beer. State troopers wait on the highway like wolves for drunk people leaving the park. You just pay at the gate I don't know if you can pay in advance. Hope that helps


----------



## Polaris425

^ Paying in advance would be an excellent Idea. Someone should Call Scott Smith and tell him.


----------



## Stimpy

They have food venders but it will def save you to bring a good cooler and your own eats. We built a shower in our camp last year and actually rented two portajohns ourselves for our group. Payed extra to get in on Tuesday, well worth it. I'm hoping and praying I get something put back together in time to go. Maybe this year more than me and muddaholic will show for the group ride lol.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## lilbama06

Ill show for the Group Ride, just let me know when and where.


----------



## Stimpy

When it gets closer well have to plan it out, last year we waited till the last min and a lot of people just didn't get the message. If I remember right we rode on Thursday last year because it wasent as crowded. Friday and sat nights it will take you two hours to get to the sand pit. Make absolutely sure your bike dosent have temp issues bc it will get hot.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## muddaholic 09

as for paying before u get their, i dont think u can. and i think its like 25$ per day per person if u go early. and the porta johns are for rent and are a good idea if u have a lot of people in your camp and no camper. as for food they have a couple of vendors and they are pretty good. and it cost like food at the fair but it is way less than a dwi. double daves pizza is the best and they will also deliver it to your camp if u give them good directions. just bring the usual camp food sandwiches hot dogs hamburgers, we usualy bring something like a brisket or some ribs or some stake so we can have one good meal either friday or saturday. as for what else to bring, well just bring all the spare parts and tools u can pack. they have a shop with free repairs, only down side is u probly wont get to ride for a day or so but its free!


----------



## wc4life21

Awesome all the answers are exactly what i needed. We will for sure be bringing everything i hope we need plus more. It should be a fun experience. What about gas do they have a station on site? Are there any rules that they really crack down on??


----------



## bruteforce8989

They do have a gas pump there but they jack the price up I usually bring 4 5 gallon gas cans and I usually use 2 or 3 but does end hurt to have extra and I usually bring 3 cases of beer for me doesent hurt to have extra of that either because if u try to go into town and they see u swerve any at all ur gettin pulled over and getting the drunk test bring tools plenty of food and the most important thing is something to mark off your camp ground if not you will have people driveing through it but other than that this will be my 5th year going if the boss lets me go its fun just have to watch out for the idiots


----------



## muddaholic 09

yes they have a gas station and a fire wood sataion. i do know that they have gotten in trouble for price gouging a few times. but you are only a few miles from wallie world. what we usually do is wait on getting the camp food and ice until we get camp set up and then go to wallie world and get what we need. its just easier that way so u dont have to ice everything down for the trip. as for rules, they say no drinking and driving or riding (passangers) while they drink but i myself have stoped and had cops talk to me while i was drinking and then rode off. if u drink and get stupid then u might get in trouble.


----------



## Stimpy

#1 rule, don't be stupid, don't do that and you'll be good.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## kirkland

The weekend before my birthday, I just seen some flyer on FB from highlifter about the 22-23 of march... Gonna have to try and make it sounds like to much fun


----------



## muddaholic 09

If u check highlifters homepage it has a countdown clock on it. As of now it says 93 days and some hours. And the dates are march 20-24.


----------



## Stimpy

Wow I've got to get started on something to ride!




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Bruteforce10

Ill def be there....5th year in a row. I normally roll in the park around 2am wednesday morning and leave saturday morning Cause by then the amount of people is just ridiclous and i have had enough of drinking lol.


----------



## zefird

I will be there also with a couple friends. Im gonna drag my camper down there this year on wensday. Last year showed up friday with a tent and had to rough it plus way to packed to ride. Were going to prepare for it this year!!!

---------- Post added at 12:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 PM ----------

Hey where and how far is that Wal-Mart from there? We also tried to look up a liqour store close and couldnt find one. seen beer at the gas station right before the park but the ole lady was looking for somthing a bit stronger.


----------



## mud PRO 700*

Yea I'm gonna be there. I'd love to ride with a bunch of MIMB brutes, ill get a t-shirt and some stickers before then. Wednesday or Thursday would be nice because I'm probably gonna leave Saturday.


----------



## muddaholic 09

wallie world is like 10 min away from the park. the liquior store is about 20 min away. u have to head towards frankston.


----------



## blue beast

J'ville has voted in beer. Dont think they have the hard stuff,but they have beer


-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## Col_Sanders

I doubt I'll be going this year. One of the groups I ride with has pretty much stopped riding and the other said no way to Nats. Maybe next year.


----------



## bigblackbrute

First time ive ever been off work for it and im going for sure.

fatboyz customz


----------



## muddaholic 09

only 62 days 15 hours 50 min till !!AWSOMENESS!!


----------



## Josh82

I put in for vacation for it today cant wait it will be my first time, is there guna be a mimb meet up or what


----------



## Stimpy

I'm sure well try and meet and ride, didn't go to we'll last year but once people start piling in phone service pretty much shuts down, so communication was nonexistent since we all use the forums.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## J2!

Well any ATV enthusiast that has never been before needs to go at least once just to experience it. Go for at least 4 days and enjoy the racing aspect of it too, they are a blast to watch AND compete in. It's not all about winning, just participating and have fun doing it !! The best way that I can explain it is it's like a mud bog, Talladega, if any of you have ever been, and Mardi Gras all rolled up into one event !!! This will be about 5 years in a row for us now, wouldn't miss it for anything..:bigok:


----------



## Josh82

Stimpy said:


> I'm sure well try and meet and ride, didn't go to we'll last year but once people start piling in phone service pretty much shuts down, so communication was nonexistent since we all use the forums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


Ive never been to mud creek so I dont know the park but maybe someone that does can pick a spot and time and plan it before we all get out there and not have a signal


----------



## Stimpy

Any volunteers?




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## brutemike

I says this every time wish I could go and meet up with a bunch of you guys instead of just forum talk.Maybe next year


----------



## muddaholic 09

so only 53 days left to get redy. still gota get the brute running along with snorkeling the rzr and getting a winch and installing it on thr rzr. dang government.!! give me my income tax. 

so i guess ill start the conversation off about the meet and greet. how about the same time and same place as last year. thursday at 1 pm at the entrance to the highline on the left side. so just go down the last big hill headed to the highline. as u get to the bottom their is a spot to the left by some trees with trails threw them that lead back into the swamp. if u make it on to the highline u went to far. so this is just my thoughts


----------



## Stimpy

I'm in.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Johnnypantz

Ill be there with a couple of guys from my crew. Gonna bring a monster ranger, and the thunder kitty. Talking about doing the endurance race on the kitty.


----------



## Col_Sanders

Endurance race on an Arctic Cat? :hmmm:


----------



## Johnnypantz

meh, lol. Col. you are more than welcome to hang with us if you decide you want to go. Always enjoy a "like minded" individual.

ETA: could be worse, could be endurance racing a brute:flames:


----------



## Col_Sanders

lol

I appreciate the offer but I highly doubt we will be going. I dont think the wife wants to tent camp out there again and I'm not really feeling it anyway.


----------



## RawDogin

yep. anybody goin to muddy gras this weekend at river run?


----------



## SouthernMudRiderz

We are heading up the Sat before from Baton Rouge. About 15 of us. We are going to River Run for a couple days then Mud Creek. This will be my 6th or 7th trip. Can't wait to get there!
Check us out on Fb and YouTube for our next rides and last eat videos!! 
Southern Mud Riderz


----------



## Cdenham89

*Need a rider??*

So.. I know this is random but do people that don't have anything to ride go to mud nats?? Me and some of my girls wanna go!!


----------



## J2!

I went last year without a ride because my bike was down, I'll never do that again. But yes alot of people will be there without rides. They'll be piled up in SXS's.


----------



## Col_Sanders

You'll see lots of people riding in the back of Rangers and other side by sides. I guess they dont have their own ATVs. You said you and your girls sp I'm assuming your female? I am sure if your're even remotely attractive finding a ride wont be a problem. lol


----------



## Cdenham89

Lol yea we are females. We all have our own bikes we just don't wanna take our own. Lol as were for the party but we are looking for a group to meet up with and ride with. We like the mud as much as anybody!! But we don't wanna be bumming rides we would like to arrange before hand to have somebody ride with for the weekend!!


----------



## Probertson

Col_Sanders said:


> You'll see lots of people riding in the back of Rangers and other side by sides. I guess they dont have their own ATVs. You said you and your girls sp I'm assuming your female? I am sure if your're even remotely attractive finding a ride wont be a problem. lol


Agreed, Plenty of ppl will be there without riders willing to take on an attractive female rider. Shouldn't be a problem at all.


----------



## lsu_mike

I can leave the wife at home! :wink: J/k


----------



## kirkland

Lmao^^


----------



## mud PRO 700*

Lol^


----------



## Josh82

lsu_mike said:


> I can leave the wife at home! :wink: J/k


You may want some pics first


----------



## lsu_mike

Josh82 said:


> You may want some pics first


They'll be covered in mud, and I'll be liquored up anyways. Lmao!


----------



## Probertson

^ Lol Beer goggles


----------



## mater750

Cdenham89 said:


> Lol yea we are females. We all have our own bikes we just don't wanna take our own. Lol as were for the party but we are looking for a group to meet up with and ride with. We like the mud as much as anybody!! But we don't wanna be bumming rides we would like to arrange before hand to have somebody ride with for the weekend!!


Post pics plz

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brutemike

mater750 said:


> Post pics plz
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


x2^^^^ wish I lived closer lol

(rather be snapping axles then tapatalking)


----------



## lsu_mike

We either scared them off, or they found rides on another forum. Lol


----------



## sloboy

Pimpin ain't easy guys! LOL


----------



## lsu_mike

sloboy said:


> Pimpin ain't easy guys! LOL



haha!


----------



## DaveMK1

Or someone called them on their bluff to steal yo sh•t


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Cdenham89

Haha lmao y'all done got me tickled with these comments no awe ain't found a ride all the guys around her dont to mud Nats.. Anyways lol I don't want mad wifes! And my goal is to be liqueurd up my self!! And idk how to put a pic on here!! I tried!!


----------



## Cdenham89

DaveMK1 said:


> Or someone called them on their bluff to steal yo sh•t
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


I hope your not referring to me as a theif!! I would never steal I'm just not that kinda girl.. Honestly I'm lookin to meet new people party get drunk get muddy and have a good time!! That's all!!


----------



## mater750

Cdenham89 said:


> Haha lmao y'all done got me tickled with these comments no awe ain't found a ride all the guys around her dont to mud Nats.. Anyways lol I don't want mad wifes! And my goal is to be liqueurd up my self!! And idk how to put a pic on here!! I tried!!


Got a Facebook im sure huh?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigblackbrute

^^^^^ mater what you getn us into. 

fatboyz customz


----------



## Cdenham89

Yep I got Facebook!! Lol chelsea denham!! I'f you really want a pic there is tons on there!!


----------



## brutemike

Cdenham89 said:


> Yep I got Facebook!! Lol chelsea denham!! I'f you really want a pic there is tons on there!!


Just post one on here......

(rather be snapping axles then tapatalking)


----------



## Cdenham89

Idk how! Sorry!!


----------



## mater750

Cdenham89 said:


> Yep I got Facebook!! Lol chelsea denham!! I'f you really want a pic there is tons on there!!


Sent you a pm about which one you were, lol bc there's a few with your name 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cdenham89

Try this [email protected]


----------



## brutemike

Cdenham89 said:


> Idk how! Sorry!!


You got a smart phone if so do it mobile. your link just goes to Yahoo on my phone.

(rather be snapping axles then tapatalking)


----------



## getrdone53

our 2 man team will be there. lol


----------



## Cdenham89

That was my email to look up on faebook it says I have to do it from my computer but I'm using my iPhone and idk how to do it


----------



## mud PRO 700*

What does your profile picture look like? Where your location? There so many people under your name on FB! Lol ill post a pic for y'all if I find it..


----------



## Cdenham89

[email protected] it goes directly to me and you'll have to send a friends request to be able to see my pica I think


----------



## brutemike

I'm not a face booker so I guess I don't get to see yaaaaa.

(rather be snapping axles then tapatalking)


----------



## Cdenham89

Somebody said they would post a pic for me idk how lol but seriously just post my profile pic not just some random picture lol


----------



## brutemike

hey I would but cant get on Facebook I'm sure your a sweet girl to hang with but I'm 3000 miles away and wish I could meet you and take you n your girls to nats with all my boys.

(rather be snapping axles then tapatalking)


----------



## mater750

Here she is lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lsu_mike

lol! finally..


----------



## mater750

Lol yea, yall welcome

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kirkland

Lol, this is great... What's that's jersey shore saying DT..... R yea thats it down to ride lol sorry I had to ... Even if they don't find a ride it will still be one heck of a party with or without


----------



## Cdenham89

Never watched jersey shores so you completely lost me!!


----------



## kirkland

Lol that's prob a good thing.. But it was a joke and to be funny lol I hope you guys find rides tho it'll be fun


----------



## Cdenham89

Maybe!!


----------



## lsu_mike

Hopefully you guys will find something. Looking forward to seeing you there.


----------



## mudking1199

U can ride with me lol I get u muddy


----------



## sloboy

mudking1199 said:


> U can ride with me lol I get u muddy
> View attachment 13299


Look like you get stuck!! Lol just pickn at ya.


----------



## mudking1199

Lol I was I couldn't even move


----------



## tuffduff

I will be going to mudnats this yr as well. Any body have any good places to camp I heard that the camp grounds can get a little crazy and I don't want my stuff stolen or to get run over trying to go take a leak at 3 in the morning. 3 of us are going wish I could get a whole crew to go but to of my buds got new babies so all of us can't make it.


----------



## Josh82

^^^ I'd like the same info i've never been to mud creek so I don't know how its set up


----------



## J2!

We camp all the way in the back on the hill right by the back gate. Don't have to worry about anything back there. Then when it's time to go home we just slip out the back gate and head out. As long as you stay away from the highline camping you're ok. The highline is a VERY VERY congested place all the time and gets really crazy, just the odds on the number of people that would pass your camp everday right there is what makes it a bad place to stay. Try and set your camp up in a circle if you can because if not people will come riding right through the middle of your campsite all weekend if you don't. When you come in the gate you will pass vendors row, keep going straight, you will see the Can Am tent stay to the left. Keep going and you will see more food vendors, stay left again and that will take you to the back where we all camp. We will have several campers and bikes there, look for my Adrenaline Toy Hauler, we will be right along the back fence. As of right now we will be getting there Wednesday night or early Thursday morning. They won't open the gates until 8am though.


----------



## bigblackbrute

Prolly same place we will camp and should be there some time wednesday. Just look for a FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ banner

fatboyz customz


----------



## Cdenham89

mudking1199 said:


> U can ride with me lol I get u muddy
> View attachment 13299


The whole point is to get muddy!!!


----------



## Josh82

W T F http://www.atvmudnationals.com/index.php/venue/alcohol-policy.html 

Is this new and if not do they inforce the drinking and driving


----------



## J2!

Josh82 said:


> W T F Alcohol Policy & Behavior Guidelines
> 
> Is this new and if not do they inforce the drinking and driving


 No they do not enforce it, they have to do that for liability reasons. As long as you're not acting a fool or fighting, everything will be fine, drink all you want. The rules have been like that for quite some time now, all parks basically have the same guidelines they have to follow, just like the helmet rules. There will be police officers at the sand pit at night though, but with that many drunk people down there they need some. LOL


----------



## Josh82

Makes sense, yeah im not the guy that gets trashed and acts crazy but I do enjoy a cold one while trail riding


----------



## bigblackbrute

Just to let my fellow mimber's know that our group FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ will be at nats and will have the tools to custom tune your bike. Msd and pc5. So you have the bungs already in your exhaust and need it tuned just hit me. Discount price for mimb members.

fatboyz customz


----------



## muddaholic 09

ya, like said above, the drinking and driving/ridding goes out the door. i was stuck on the highline and talked to a cop for while drinking a few buds. and the wife was even doing some jello shots. just dont act stupid until u get off the main trails.


----------



## mater750

*Mud Nationals!!*

Im very excited about going this year, itl be my 1st year goin and as a part of FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ, we are all ready to let loose and ride. Hope to see and meet a lot of new groups, people, and vendors. So if your coming to mud nats and you see them bright green and safety orange shirts with our logo on the back, give us a hollar lol. See yal there

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## txboatpilot

Cant wait for Mud Nats. Cant get there till friday morning but we are going for sure!!


----------



## tuffduff

Thanks for the info guys I will be bringing three bikes, my little 425 popo, 700 cat(its bone stock more for if I tear up the popo), then my buddy wants me to haul his banshee he thinks he is gonna do some puddle skipping. I will have just about everything if you need to borrow something let me know. I will definately try to get back in the back with yall. Gonna make a fish cooker full of deer chili, and 200 jello shots. See yall there.


----------



## bigblackbrute

Only about 15 days till nats

fatboyz customz


----------



## Josh82

I see i'm not the only one counting down


----------



## bigblackbrute

Itching to go man

fatboyz customz


----------



## Crawfishie!!

I'm going too. Its my wife's bday weekend. I'll prolly hang in camp, cook, and get drunk all weekend. I MIGHT venture out to go visit a few folks....like Ethan and a few others. I know I have to make an appearance at all the vendors for a little PR work that weekend.


----------



## Nasty-Nate

We're going bringing my Brute 750 a Renegade 1000 and a 700 grizzly we are getting there Wednesday morning! Can't wait!!! See y'all there


----------



## bigblackbrute

Crawfishie!! said:


> I'm going too. Its my wife's bday weekend. I'll prolly hang in camp, cook, and get drunk all weekend. I MIGHT venture out to go visit a few folks....like Ethan and a few others. I know I have to make an appearance at all the vendors for a little PR work that weekend.


Looking forward to it tim.

fatboyz customz


----------



## bigblackbrute

Nasty-Nate said:


> We're going bringing my Brute 750 a Renegade 1000 and a 700 grizzly we are getting there Wednesday morning! Can't wait!!! See y'all there


Look us up bud we will be there early Wednesday to. Just look for these shirts

fatboyz customz


----------



## Josh82

Crawfishie!! said:


> I'm going too. Its my wife's bday weekend. I'll prolly hang in camp, cook, and get drunk all weekend. I MIGHT venture out to go visit a few folks....like Ethan and a few others. I know I have to make an appearance at all the vendors for a little PR work that weekend.


I got room in the limo if you get bored


----------



## Stimpy

hope to have this by the weekend. If not ill be stuck on the back of the 420 with the gf!




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## lsu_mike

I'm pumped about it! Even the wife is getting excited the closer it gets!


----------



## Crawfishie!!

bigblackbrute said:


> Looking forward to it tim.
> 
> fatboyz customz


We're gonna be set up on top of yeh big hill on the left side. Hanging with our "Lottadebt Off-road" peeps that weekend brotha. Can't wait to see ya.


----------



## bigblackbrute

Crawfishie!! said:


> We're gonna be set up on top of yeh big hill on the left side. Hanging with our "Lottadebt Off-road" peeps that weekend brotha. Can't wait to see ya.


I believe we will be on the big hill somewhere to. 

fatboyz customz


----------



## Whitetail

me and a couple buds will be there wed morn, not sure where we are going to camp at yet. would like to meet up with yall if poss one morning r something and take a ride together. gonna try to get some shirts made r something to sport the logo. so if yall decide when and where to meet, it would be cool to put something together.


----------



## Nasty-Nate

bigblackbrute said:


> Look us up bud we will be there early Wednesday to. Just look for these shirts
> 
> fatboyz customz


Will do!!


----------



## bigblackbrute

Sounds good man

fatboyz customz


----------



## Nasty-Nate

Were gonna be in red shirts that say TEAM DIGGIN TO CHINA


----------



## lsu_mike

bigblackbrute said:


> Sounds good man
> 
> fatboyz customz


You bringing the 'rex?


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Static change of plans. We're not gonna make it. Things came up out of my control.


----------



## bigblackbrute

lsu_mike said:


> You bringing the 'rex?


Yes sir sure is just hoping it makes it the full 4 days. Got a full exhaust on the way to the house. 

fatboyz customz


----------



## bigblackbrute

Crawfishie!! said:


> Static change of plans. We're not gonna make it. Things came up out of my control.


Man i hate that. Drop me line if it changes

fatboyz customz


----------



## muddaholic 09

once again, this is just my thoughts on a group ride. same time and same place as last year. *thursday at 1 pm* at the entrance to the highline on the left side. so just go down the last big hill headed to the highline. as u get to the bottom their is a spot to the left by some trees with trails threw them that lead back into the swamp. if u make it on to the highline u went to far. so this is just my thoughts. i will repost this again in a week or so for others that might have missed it ca also get the message.


----------



## Whitetail

Cool we will be there. I have a green 08 brute with a kick ace stereo on it and my bud has a renegade with a 6 inch lift with some 30s. Cant wait to tear it up lol.


----------



## lsu_mike

bigblackbrute said:


> Yes sir sure is just hoping it makes it the full 4 days. Got a full exhaust on the way to the house.
> 
> fatboyz customz


I'm wanting to put a full exhaust on mine. Are any other mods need to run this?


----------



## bigblackbrute

lsu_mike said:


> I'm wanting to put a full exhaust on mine. Are any other mods need to run this?


Gone need a fuel controller like an msd or a pcv 

fatboyz customz


----------



## lsu_mike

bigblackbrute said:


> Gone need a fuel controller like an msd or a pcv
> 
> fatboyz customz


Checking muzzy and msd, I can't find either for the 2013 teryx. Exhaust or controller


----------



## Josh82

lsu_mike said:


> Checking muzzy and msd, I can't find either for the 2013 teryx. Exhaust or controller


Did they change anything from 2012?


----------



## bigblackbrute

lsu_mike said:


> Checking muzzy and msd, I can't find either for the 2013 teryx. Exhaust or controller


Man it just dawned on me. The msd wont work on a 2013 you have to get a pcv for it. Sorry about that. I figured muzzy would have an exhaust for it. 

fatboyz customz


----------



## lsu_mike

Josh82 said:


> Did they change anything from 2012?


Not sure what they changed but, a msd is not available yet for 2013. I didn't call muzzy, just didn't see anything listed for a 2013 on their site. Hopefully, something will come out soon!


----------



## bigblackbrute

Im pretty sure the 2012 and up teryx are the same as the new brute. Different tune in the ecm. New brutes wnt take an msd either

fatboyz customz


----------



## Johnnypantz

Look for a school bus yellow ranger crew with a stripper pole on the back. Team Deeep:rockn:


----------



## lsu_mike

Johnnypantz said:


> Look for a school bus yellow ranger crew with a stripper pole on the back. Team Deeep:rockn:


Does it come with a stripper too? :booty: :lol:


----------



## Nasty-Nate

^^^^^:lol:


----------



## bigblackbrute

Ill have a stripper pole in the teryx also. 

fatboyz customz


----------



## lsu_mike

Cdenham89 said:


> So.. I know this is random but do people that don't have anything to ride go to mud nats?? Me and some of my girls wanna go!!


Hey girls, I think we found y'all a ride. . Check with bigblackbrute or Johnnypantz


----------



## bigblackbrute

lsu_mike said:


> Hey girls, I think we found y'all a ride. . Check with bigblackbrute or Johnnypantz


Yes sir!!!!

fatboyz customz


----------



## Josh82

Now that's funny right there


----------



## bigblackbrute

I got a couple free seats. 

fatboyz customz


----------



## jem25577

This will be my second year going, last year I wasn't prepared. This year I'll be there Wednesday morning until Sunday. We've got three Rzr's and a couple wheelers in our group. Cant wait I've been planning since leaving last year. Plenty of extra seats in our group for the girls.


----------



## bruteforce3

This will be my first year going!


----------



## Probertson

What time Wednesday does the place start getting crowded? Coming from Alabama and bringing a pretty large rig in and need to be able to maneuver it in easily. This will be our first year, looking forward to it!


----------



## J2!

Probertson said:


> What time Wednesday does the place start getting crowded? Coming from Alabama and bringing a pretty large rig in and need to be able to maneuver it in easily. This will be our first year, looking forward to it!


 By Wednesday all the prime spots will be gone but it won't be real crowded, there will still be some decent spots but it does fill up quick come Thursday morning, that's when we will be getting there. But we have someone who will be there Tuesday and will have us a spot saved. Up on the hill right by the back gate, come have a cold one with us, look for a white Megacab Dodge with an Adrenaline toyhauler, will also be a big rig as in "18 wheeler" with a camper and enclosed trailer behind it. Gonna be a blast !!!!


----------



## Johnnypantz

lsu_mike said:


> Hey girls, I think we found y'all a ride. . Check with bigblackbrute or Johnnypantz


Shake it!


----------



## gwinb

Stimpy said:


> hope to have this by the weekend. If not ill be stuck on the back of the 420 with the gf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!



Good Choice!


----------



## Stimpy

If it would have worked, no one would finance to me. Apparently paying your depts off in a quarter of the time is bad on your credit history.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## kirkland

Yea can't finance somethin then go the next week and pay it off.. Makes no sense to me


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Haven't been on here a lot in a long time, but me and my group will be there this year! This will be my 6th trip to go to nats


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## lsu_mike

Stimpy said:


> If it would have worked, no one would finance to me. Apparently paying your depts off in a quarter of the time is bad on your credit history.


Sorry to hear that buddy. I was in the same boat as you several years ago. Not enough history for financing. Toys are harder then anything else to get financed. They are usually the first things, when money gets tight, that people elect to skip payments on. They are also harder to repo than larger items. Usually an extremely large down payment, (40-50% or more), will offset some credit short falls. 

If you haven't, try Sheffield financial. They specialize in atv financing, and usually only require a score in the neighborhood of 650. Interest my suck. Or if you have a co-signer to kinda help get your foot in the door. 

R


----------



## Stimpy

Sheffield won't look at my apps, said I tried to many times at the dealer. Working with my bank now on a used rzr. Might be possible but I'm not very hopeful. On a good not my dad tinkered with my brute the other night and got to turn with compression, going to throw new plugs and either in it tonight and see what happens, got nothing to loose on it.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Josh82

Anyone know how hard it is to use the wash rack or how many there will be? How does 15,000 people keep their radiators clean? Just wondering if I need to get innovative


----------



## Nasty-Nate

If you can relocate it I highly recommend it!


----------



## lsu_mike

Nasty-Nate said:


> If you can relocate it I highly recommend it!


:agreed:

High lifter has some type of radiator clean out kit just for that. Not really that expensive. Little submersible pump/ with sprayer, you can plug into the accessory outlet and spray it out. Don't know how well it works, just ran across it on their website.


----------



## Probertson

J2! said:


> By Wednesday all the prime spots will be gone but it won't be real crowded, there will still be some decent spots but it does fill up quick come Thursday morning, that's when we will be getting there. But we have someone who will be there Tuesday and will have us a spot saved. Up on the hill right by the back gate, come have a cold one with us, look for a white Megacab Dodge with an Adrenaline toyhauler, will also be a big rig as in "18 wheeler" with a camper and enclosed trailer behind it. Gonna be a blast !!!!


I will be looking for you. We will be in a Zephyr Motor home with a featherlite trailer. Maybe we can get setup close to yall since we both have big rigs to bring in. See yall Wednesday!


----------



## Stimpy

just need a bath and a oil change and shell be ready to go.







did my own stealth snorkel just for a little piece of mind.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Agarcia

What is considered prime camping? We have never been.


----------



## J2!

Agarcia said:


> What is considered prime camping? We have never been.


 Well that would be referring to the biggest and levelest spots away from the highline. ALOT of people will get there early just so they can ribbon off a BIG space so people don't crowd them, but some of them just go crazy and try to rope off a half acre for three campers or and crap like that. There was an oil company there last year that had 40 or 50 of their people there and they actually had someone bring tham two doublewide mobile homes and fence it in JUST for mud nats !!:bigeyes: Must be nice to have money !!


----------



## Agarcia

Will. They tell you where to park? We are pulling in Wednesday prob mid day


----------



## Stimpy

No, once you get through the gate you pretty well pick your spot, some venders will have stuff marked off.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## lsu_mike

Just a few more days! **** I'm about to go crazy.


----------



## Johnnypantz

Yeah, my group has already decided that next year we re just going to head out the Friday before and park the camper somewhere nearby. The wait is killing me


----------



## tuffduff

I am getting there late wednesday night prolly around 7pm or so depending on the drive. I am just hoping that all the decent camping spots are not taken by then but oh well if they are. Will the vendors be selling any after market parts? At a decent price is more of the question i should be asking?


----------



## tuffduff

My checklist: 3 wheelers, oil and filters/air filters for all, 20 gal of gas, 30 gal of water, shower and tent, grille charcoal camp stove, firewood, laterns and mantles, green bottles, sleeping bags, clothes for hot and cold, weedeater, tools lots, axle boots, coolant, 2 pairs of boots, beer lots, music, jumper cables, power invertor, grease gun, first aid kit, fat head medicine, bug spray, cooking essentials, 3 coolers, extra belt, food. umm sure i forgot something. Is this too much?


----------



## brutemike

tuffduff said:


> My checklist: 3 wheelers, oil and filters/air filters for all, 20 gal of gas, 30 gal of water, shower and tent, grille charcoal camp stove, firewood, laterns and mantles, green bottles, sleeping bags, clothes for hot and cold, weedeater, tools lots, axle boots, coolant, 2 pairs of boots, beer lots, music, jumper cables, power invertor, grease gun, first aid kit, fat head medicine, bug spray, cooking essentials, 3 coolers, extra belt, food. umm sure i forgot something. Is this too much?


Extra axles and it can never be enough because something will brake that you don't have I know lol.


----------



## Stimpy

48 hours till my departure!




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Nasty-Nate

Man I can't wait it's like Christmas !!!!


----------



## gwinb

Same here, i'm already excited!

Got most eveything ready, just have to pack & load everything up... We're heading out when the ol lady gets off work Wed afternoon around 5ish.


----------



## lsu_mike

gwinb said:


> Same here, i'm already excited!
> 
> Got most eveything ready, just have to pack & load everything up... We're heading out when the ol lady gets off work Wed afternoon around 5ish.


We pulling out around lunch on Thursday. I'll give ya a buzz when we get there.


----------



## muddaholic 09

once again, this is just my thoughts on a group ride. same time and same place as last year. *thursday at 1 pm* at the entrance to the highline on the left side. so just go down the last big hill headed to the highline. as u get to the bottom their is a spot to the left by some trees with trails threw them that lead back into the swamp. if u make it on to the highline u went to far. so this is just my thoughts. cant wait till 3am on Wednesday. im like a lil kid that is waiting on santa to bring the presents.


----------



## Nasty-Nate

muddaholic 09 said:


> once again, this is just my thoughts on a group ride. same time and same place as last year. *thursday at 1 pm* at the entrance to the highline on the left side. so just go down the last big hill headed to the highline. as u get to the bottom their is a spot to the left by some trees with trails threw them that lead back into the swamp. if u make it on to the highline u went to far. so this is just my thoughts. cant wait till 3am on Wednesday. im like a lil kid that is waiting on santa to bring the presents.


We're down for the group ride!


----------



## Josh82

^^^^^Me and the wife will be there


----------



## mudking1199

I may need a group to ride with every one I know is backing out on me


----------



## gwinb

Hopefully we're awake and riding by 1, and not still sleeping off a hangover from staying up too late Wed night after we get there lol.


----------



## Whitetail

We will be there. Took the camper down there this morn and set it up. Paid for the braclets to get in so we don't have to wait in line on wed to get in. Lookin foward to meetin some of yall.


----------



## Josh82

mudking1199 said:


> I may need a group to ride with every one I know is backing out on me


I'm in the same boat I'm hoping to tag along with anyone that will have me lol


----------



## Stimpy

loaded up, can't wait to roll out. Anyone see the truck holler at me, I'm always up for meeting folks off the forums. Are we still doing the group ride Thursday, ima wear my mimb shirt from last yer if we are. Need to know ahead bc phone contact is all but impossible once everyone gets there.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## mudking1199

Josh82 said:


> I'm in the same boat I'm hoping to tag along with anyone that will have me lol


Lol yeah it sucks when they all back out I got off work just to go


----------



## muddaholic 09

yes stempy the ride is still on. same time and place as last year and ill have my shirt on also. wint have the brute either. ill be in my new ride, orange rzr s with a 5 inch lift and 30 inch black mambas, 2 6 foot tribal wips. anybody that wants a group to ride with is more than welcome to hang with us. its just me the wife and the mother in law (who has never been to nats before) in my group. 


once again, this is just my thoughts on a group ride. same time and same place as last year. *thursday at 1 pm* at the entrance to the highline on the left side. so just go down the last big hill headed to the highline. as u get to the bottom their is a spot to the left by some trees with trails threw them that lead back into the swamp. if u make it on to the highline u went to far. so this is just my thoughts.


----------



## lsu_mike

^^^^me and the wife pulling out of Shreveport around 10.30. Don't know how long it takes to drive those 82 miles, but we will try to make it. I'm thinking maybe a hour and half maybe. Hoping to be there around 12.30ish. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Stimpy

Cool we here chillin on the hill now.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## J2!

It's FINALLY here. Loaded up and headed out tomorrow evening after work, gonna be a very long 12hr ride after being up since 3:45 the morning before. But it IS mud nats, I can sleep when I get back home !! LOL Everyone is welcome to come have a cold one with us on the hill by the back gate, WOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## outskirtsdweller

Well this old man is finally loaded up and headed out tomorrow hopefully after lunch. All this prep work wears me out!! Myself and 'Kings Brute' are a couple of old guys ready to get there for riding and chillin. Hope that there is still some room on the hill tomorrow!!


----------



## muddaholic 09

headed out AT 330 am to get in line when the gates open. looks like it might b a lil wet tomorrow I n the am cause the radar shows some pretty good storms as of now. stempy if u see this by in the morning I should be on the hill just about all the way to the left.. everybody DONT FORGET THE MIMB THURSDAY @ 1 PM @ THE ENTRANCE TO THE HIGHLINE ON THE LEFT!!!!!!!!!!!!! hope to see everyone.


----------



## Stimpy

Y'all behind! All speech from here on out will be Alchohol induced. Lol j2 let me know when you roll in I'll try and look y'all up! Everyone show up for the ride Thursday me and muddaholic need more company! Gave the 420 a good trial run tonight.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## mudking1199

I'm down for the ride I'm on my way there now lol


----------



## muddaholic 09

On my way.!!!!! Eta 6:00 am


----------



## bigblackbrute

We are in route


----------



## muddaholic 09

The gates are open!!!!!!!!!!!!! And I'm inside


----------



## bigblackbrute

We are 30 miles out


----------



## mudking1199

Where's a good spot to camp at lol


----------



## bigblackbrute

We are here.


----------



## walker

Is it crowded yet


----------



## mudking1199

It's getting there lol


----------



## lsu_mike

I'm down to the 24hr mark. Should be there this time tomorrow!!


----------



## Stimpy

More than last year for this early in the week Walker. Muddaholic where y'all at?




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## walker

Just take pics of the carnage.


----------



## lsu_mike

packed and loaded up!! Hitting the road in the morning! Don't think I will be able to sleep tonight!! lol ! looking forward to meeting some new friends!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

I want pics!!!! Fellas be sure to take pics. Also there's some of ma boys going big lifted 10" Honda 500 on 34 terms, big white 420, big IRS 450 and a big yellow 450. They will have these bikes in the show and shine.dusty nueville built all these. He will he there on a green 450 with hammer tone powder coat(bronze) with 3" body lift I 32s look for them, big nasty customs!!!!! Be sure to post some pics


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## kirkland

Yes tons of pics! Lol


----------



## mudking1199

Thanks for the great ride yesterday I had fun sorry I can't stay longer have fun and be safe


----------



## walker

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## mudking1199

I didn't get any pics lost my phone the first day when I flooded my waiters


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

mudking1199 said:


> i didn't get any pics lost my phone the first day when i flooded my waiters



u went to deep rubin! I got some pics and videos walker but cant post them on here.


----------



## Polaris425

Why can't ya? Are the xrated? 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

polaris425 said:


> why can't ya? Are the xrated?
> 
> 
> Posted via tapatalk for iphone5


 
yes sir. Xxxxxrated. Alot of things showing dont wnana get in trouble


----------



## Polaris425

SMO section link to photobucket. No rules broken. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Polaris425 said:


> SMO section link to photobucket. No rules broken.
> 
> 
> Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


 
smo section?


----------



## Polaris425

Subscribing member. Lol you can always just put a link to your photo bucket album in the media section w/ a warning label.


----------



## kirkland

and how do you become a subscribing member ? lol

nvm figured it out =)


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

gotcha p. i can do that but dont wanna break nothing on the site and get kicked or banned or adm. get mad haha


----------



## mudking1199

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> u went to deep rubin! I got some pics and videos walker but cant post them on here.


No had to jump off the rzr it was about to rollover on me lol u got my # u can send them to me lol


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Common ya way brother!!!! We Needa ride soon again!!!


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## mudking1199

Yeah we do u gone to tgw next month


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Yup I will b there! Look for ma truck and bikes can't miss us


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## mudking1199

Ok we'll do I'm hone to take off work to go


----------



## walker

Drew e mail them to me


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

commin ya way walker


----------



## kirkland

Hey now I want in on this email list lol


----------



## bigblackbrute

Well we had a hell of a time there and not any carnage but one broke axle and a attemp by somebody tryn to steal my starter off my 850xp. Plus we done some good dyno pulls with the 2 brutes we took. Giving a shout out to DSC for the help with the goodies


----------



## Stimpy

Home and in the bed! Back to work tomorrow. No carnage to my stuff luckily, will post some pics later got to put em in one spot and sort them out. Great ride Thursday, nice to meet Ruben and Josh and always fun to watch Arron test the holes lol.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## mudking1199

Stimpy said:


> Home and in the bed! Back to work tomorrow. No carnage to my stuff luckily, will post some pics later got to put em in one spot and sort them out. Great ride Thursday, nice to meet Ruben and Josh and always fun to watch Arron test the holes lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


It was nice to meet y'all to loved the ride if u got any pics of me I love to get them maybe next year I can keep my phone dry lol


----------



## Stimpy

I'll look, I didn't take any with my phone but I think my gf did. Got to see what she caught.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## mudking1199

Lol ok it's cool if I was just trying to get some to put up on Facebook


----------



## Josh82

I had a great time meeting and riding with y'all i got some videos I'm trying to load and I'll post em


----------



## gwinb

Josh82 said:


> I had a great time meeting and riding with y'all i got some videos I'm trying to load and I'll post em



Hope none of are us hahaha. 

We had a great time too!

---------- Post added at 03:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:21 PM ----------

Here's a few pics we got on my phone...

DJ & light tower:









These 2 were taking it ALL off ;-)









There were many of these drowned out:









It got twice as packed after dark!









I'm the sexy bearded guy on the bottom right hehe:









This guy was seriously driving around in the pit like this:









Cody Riley band:









Blackberry Smoke (they were awesome)









My poor truck pulling back the HEAVY Gorilla-Axle trailer back to Monroe:









I already can't wait until next year!


----------



## Polaris425

gwinb said:


> Here's a few pics we got on my phone...
> 
> 
> These 2 were taking it ALL off ;-)


And that's the only pic you got? Lol


----------



## gwinb

Polaris425 said:


> And that's the only pic you got? Lol


I'm sure there's more, but all I can post now. 

Chicks will put them up when the phones/cameras come out...

And I didn't want to get jacked slapped by the boss who was standing right beside me haha. Of course I was trying to act like I wasn't staring the whole time.


----------



## Polaris425

Lol :bigok:


----------



## lsu_mike

gwinb said:


> I'm sure there's more, but all I can post now.
> 
> Chicks will put them up when the phones/cameras come out...
> 
> And I didn't want to get jacked slapped by the boss who was standing right beside me haha. Of course I was trying to act like I wasn't staring the whole time.


It was great hanging with you guys! Let's not wait til next year to ride together again. Keep in touch man!



Josh82 said:


> I had a great time meeting and riding with y'all i got some videos I'm trying to load and I'll post em


It was great meeting you guys. Y'all were some neighbors!


----------



## Stimpy

This guy was seriously driving around in the pit like this:









Lmao! I promise ya this wasn't the half of it. This is Adam he was with us. That poor 450 has been through the mill!


























100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## outskirtsdweller

Just a few pics from mud nats
1. our little corner
2 my atv wishing it lived across the road in the big rv
3 big razor at vendors row
4 big razor had a v8!


----------



## outskirtsdweller

a few more pics
1 this thing had an amazing sound system...drive out on vehicle with system was 50k
2 typical camping area look down from prime camping area known as the 'hill'
3 couple of real nice rides...they were not scared to dunk em in the sand pit!


----------



## Stimpy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShxKPc7Gaqc&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Josh in the first hole.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## outskirtsdweller

Only had 1 mechanical prob on the trail which led to a good tip to remember if you ride a brute

1. my steering felt a little funny after ripping through some cool trails, so I shut it down expecting to find tie rod probs...instead the nut on my front right upper a arm bolt was gone and the bolt was in the process of backing out. Removed the tire to get at it and got the bolt back through the hole and was fixen to rig up something with ratchet straps to limp back to camp. Just for the heck of it, I tried one of my lug nuts on the bolt and it was love connection....finished the ride, no probs short one lug nut on right front wheel.
2. lug nut in service on the upper a arm
3. souvenir that I brought home for the wife from the 'team hard' booth.....the directions on the other side of the lip balm container are pretty funny!!


----------



## Stimpy

Got upload some more and work on pics this thing was decked out!




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Stimpy

Another of the v8 razor








Razor goof up in the sand pit.








Me,the old lady, and the courage.












100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Stimpy

Adam fogging for masqueto's.







100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## gwinb

Stimpy said:


> Popo with some sound - YouTube
> Got upload some more and work on pics this thing was decked out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!



He had a football game playing on that big screen last year at mud stock, guy has some serious skill b/c that's a sick setup!

---------- Post added at 09:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 PM ----------



outskirtsdweller said:


> Just a few pics from mud nats
> 1. our little corner
> 2 my atv wishing it lived across the road in the big rv
> 3 big razor at vendors row
> 4 big razor had a v8!



Glad to see some more folks with enough sense to make a corner/shield from other people. You always hear about people getting run over in their camps from drunks or things stolen, i like to say 'out of sight, out of mind.'

And i feel your pain on that RV. We actually had one right beside us with a for sale sign on it... He's asking 20k, but i offered him 10 lol. He was thinking hard on it, maybe he'll call me and accept one of these days (yea right).


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

LOL^^

and isnt tht a chevy 350 in tht SxS?


----------



## Josh82

Cal3bCart3r said:


> LOL^^
> 
> and isnt tht a chevy 350 in tht SxS?


Yeah If talking about highlifters rzr 4, the only thing rzr about that thing is the body but it is cool


----------



## muddaholic 09

thanks guys for the mimb ride. had a good time until my ride broke way out in the back in the duck pond. after a looooong haul back , with my pride really wounded I finally got her put back together Saturday afternoon to finish up the weekend with a bang. so after a long day of fixing the mom in laws rhino rhino axel 4 times we meaning myself and S 3 powersports finally figured out they gave us the wrong axel. and after talking super atv all that morning I got them to send me some inner tire rod ends over night the 50$ parts to the park cause nobody had the parts that I needed at the time. so got up early sat morning and went got my parts and about died cause they were too big to thread to my rods. then father in law found what I needed at S3 so I handed out 30$ for the right parts and then spent the next 2 hours looking for 2 nuts. seriously I was really looking for 2 nuts. lol so after I got lucky and found some got I t all back together about 7 pm and went and partied hard. so all together my total carnage was both tire rods and 3 out of the 4 front cv joints for about 500$. 
the wife took my driver liscen away from me Friday night cause I was just a lil toooooo drunk. the wife got a good video of it that I will try to get on here when I have a day off. and then on sat night she got sooooooo drunk that she had me buckle the seatbelt on her side so she didn't fall out. all and all we had a really good time and cant wait till next year.


----------



## bigblackbrute

outskirtsdweller said:


> Just a few pics from mud nats
> 1. our little corner
> 2 my atv wishing it lived across the road in the big rv
> 3 big razor at vendors row
> 4 big razor had a v8!


Y'all was right beside us. We wer the group with the horse trailer and all right beside y'all.


----------



## J2!

Finally got a chance to get pics uploaded. Didn't take a whole lot, was riding alot. We ended up with alot of carnage in our group. Drowned one Outlander, and one RZR S, never got either running again, the Outlander was drowned 30 minutes after they got there. LOL I tore more up than anybody, when I was racing I broke both rear axles and blew something in the front diff all at the same time, not good. LMAO We also had two tires break the beads on two different machines. The guys camping right behind us had a brand new RZR stolen from the sandpit on Saturday night, they left the key in it, never do that there, ever. Don't know why people have to do things like that, we work hard for our toys. Ranger done good, never even slipped a belt all weekend, even in some peanut butter so I don't think i'm gonna have to do any clutch work to it. All in all we still had a freakin' blast and already planning next years trip !!! Here are a few pics and a link to the rest, too many to upload here. 

My new ride on it's first ride. 










A couple of the carnage, Left rear. 










Right rear, blown apart, no cage or anything left. 



















And a link to the rest of the pics.... 

Photo and image hosting, free photo galleries, photo editing


----------



## Polaris425

That ranger is so sick man.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

That ranger is bad *** on the boggers


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------

